# VERY custom Ford pick-up....



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

This work-in-progress 1:25 scale plastic Ford pick-up truck began its customized form as a collabrative effort between my late brother and me over fifty years ago! It has been in storage since the mid-sixties, but to honor my brother, I want to finally complete it. George Barris was an inspiration to both of us, so that influence should be apparent. Custom parts used were leftovers from various AMT 3-in-1 kits we had previously built. Plastic aluminum was the body filler choice at that time, although other forms became avilable later. The Candy Orange paint used then will have to be stripped, but the color will be duplicated, if possible, to match the upholstery made of corduroy to mimic the tuck and roll interiors of the times. 
A custom chassis is needed along with an engine. Wheel choices haven't been finalized yet, but the headlights, grille insert, and other details have. Much work still left to do, but the final result should be one that gives my brother his deserved recognition and honor.

Thanks for looking....


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

You sure got the title right ! This really is a "VERY custom Ford pickup". It's unlike anything I've ever seen before. Looking forward to seeing the finished product. Please keep us updated on your progress. And thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------

